# Gaming PC Zusammenstellung



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo ich möchte gerne wissen, ob die Zusammenstellung gut als Gaming PC ist und auch funktioniert.
Hier die Daten:
Fractal Define R4
Intel Core i7 4770k 4 x 3,50 GHz
16GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX
580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 650 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
Falls wichtig noch das Laufwerk:
LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern

Ich möchte nicht so viel Geld ausgeben deswegen nehme ich nur die GTX 650.(1000€)


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juni 2013)

1.) Das Mainboard hat den falschen Sockel. Haswell --> 1150 (Z87)
2.) 16GB RAM sind unnötig falls du nur spielen willst - 8GB reichen mehr als aus.
3.) 580W sind viel zu viel für die Komponenten, das System verbraucht so wie es jetzt ist nicht mehr als 250W. Ein E9 mit 450W wäre mehr als ausreichend und hätte genug Reserven falls es mal eine schnellere Grafikkarte sein soll...
4.) Apropos: Solltest du spielen wollen wäre es viel sinnvoller, eine kleinere CPU und dafür eine schnellere GPU einzubauen (etwa 4670K + GTX660 oder ein B85-Board mit einer noch günstigeren nicht-K CPU und einer 660Ti/670 oder HD7870XT/7950) da hier fast immer die Grafikkarte limitiert - du hast also quasi überall zu viel eingebaut und genau an der entscheidenden Stelle gespart


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Für den neuen Haswell benötigst Du ein z87 Board : https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z87-d3hp-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a950966.html

Für einen Gaming-Rechner benötigst Du keinen i7 sondern einen i5 4670 k : https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4670k-bx80646i54670k-a930960.html

Bei einem Gaming-Rechner benötigst Du nicht mehr als 8 GB Ram - Die anderen 8 GB würden arbeitslos im Rechner stecken : https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballist...g3d1609ds1s00-bls2c4g3d169ds3ceu-a723497.html

Als CPU - Kühler besser den hier nehmen : https://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-a-bw-a830474.html

Als Netzteil brauchst Du nur dieses hier mit 480 Watt : https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-31-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html

Und da Du jetzt sehr viel Geld gespart hast durch das ersetzen dieser Teile, kannst Du Dir die GTX 770 dazu kaufen : https://geizhals.de/gainward-geforce-gtx-770-phantom-2951-a953279.html

Und evtl noch eine Samsung SSD 840 mit 120 GB : https://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-840-series-120gb-mz-7td120bw-a841499.html

Greetz Erok


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juni 2013)

Wie immer ein sehr guter Vorschlag von Erok. 

Die Maschine ist fürs gleiche Geld mindestens doppelt so schnell beim zocken verglichen mit dem PC im Startpost


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

Moin Trasko,

der i7 ist zum zocken echt überflüssig, genauso wie 16 GB Ram .

Netzteil würde das E9 CM 480 Watt absolut ausreichen, selbst wenn Du alles übertaktest, was geht.

So eine CPU, und dann eine Graka zum wegwerfen . Geht ja mal gar nicht .

Ich stelle Dir mal was für ~ 1000,- Taler zusammen, wo Du mehr von hast :

Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 170,-

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 52,-

Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 81,-

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 50,- Wenn nicht lieferbar, halt etwas teureren G.Skill Ares nehmen, z.B.

Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-20-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 215,-

Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 83,-

LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 15,-

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 32,- Etwas oversized, aber sehr gut 

Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 114,- Ist bestellt, bei Mindfactory

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ~ 84,-

Wären zusammen ca. ~ 900,- Euro

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juni 2013)

Da würde ich aber auch die GTX770 einbauen wollen momentan bei dir Rosi... da kommt man zwar vielleicht knapp über die 1000€ aber das wär mir die Mehrleistung zur 7870XT schon wert (zur Not kann man die paar Euro ja noch sonstwo einsparen, etwa beim Gehäuse)^^


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

So könnte es ohne Overclocking aussehen mit GTX 770 - 120 GB SSD - 1 TB HDD für 980 Euro :

Direktlink : http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-328011

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C9)
1 x Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2951)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm,  750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14)
1 x Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191)


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

@ Alki 

Joa, ich dachte mir, die XT wäre schonmal eine große Steigerung, und momentan gibt´s ja ganz schön Stunk wegen dem elenden Nvidia Treiber, der angeblich schon Grakas komplett zerschossen hat.

Deswegen bin ich zur Zeit etwas vorsichtiger mit der GTX770. Allerdings kann es ja auch nicht mehr wirklich lange dauern, bis Nvidia endlich den Treiber repariert hat.

Gehäuse würde ich nicht runterschrauben . Ist bei Mindfactory eh zu teuer, bei HWV kostet das ~ 98,- Taler. Oder das Arc R2 für ~ 90,-.

Dann würde ich eher ein BeQuiet E9 400/450 Watt ins Körbchen packen. Oder das Cooltek Antiphon nehmen, zu dem unglaublich guten Preis von ~ 62,- Talern .

Edit : Oder auch das sehr gute Shinobi


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Falls ich noch irgendwann ein Intel Core i7 4770k oder einen 16GB Arbeitsspeicher haben will kann ich dann noch das Gigabyte Mainbord nehmen ?


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

Für einen 4770K (oder 4670K) solltest Du ein Z87 Board nehmen : Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder : Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Plus : Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

16 GB Ram passen locker in alle aktuellen Boards. Sind aber wirklich zum zocken sinnfrei .


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Ja, der i7 4770 K kann ebenfalls auf diesem Board betrieben werden, macht aber keinen Sinn, da Du diesen dann nicht übertakten kannst damit Hier brauchst Du dann ein z87 Board. Und auch 16 GB Ram passen drauf. Das Board hat 4 Ram-Steckplätze, und davon sind mit 8 GB nur 2 in Verwendung. Also bleiben 2 freie Ram-Plätze für weitere 8 GB Ram zum nachrüsten.

Hier mal noch eine Zusammenstellung mit Overclocking, da Du stets die K-Version aufführst für ca ~ 1115 Euro :

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C9)
1 x Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2951)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm,  750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14)
1 x Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191)

Aber der i7 lohnt sich wie gesagt einfach nicht. Der wäre erst interessant, wenn Du sehr viele Videos rendern musst oder Programme verwendest, die Multi-Core - fähig sind. Bis solche Spiele jedoch auf den Markt kommen, ist der PC schon wieder veraltet  Da brauchst Du mit ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen in den nächsten 3 bis 4 Jahren eher nicht mit rechnen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

So hab jetzt mal was anderes von euren Tipps zusammengenommen

i5 4670 k
Gigabyte Z87-D3HP Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX
480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold     
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Fractal Define R4
GTX770


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Fehlt glaub noch ein DVD bzw BluRay-Laufwerk ? (Falls nicht vorhanden)

Sonst ist das Top 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2013)

Das kannst Du so einsacken, sieht gut aus .


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Ja das Laufwerk hab ich nicht erwähnt ,aber da ist das ja eigentlich egal welches ich nehme. Ich brauch sowieso nur um Betriebssystem oder Microsoft Office zu installieren, da die meisten Spiele bei mir sowieso über Steam oder Origin sind.


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Mit der Konstellation wirste auf jedenfall eine mords Rakete haben


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Danke an alle  Das Forum ist echt Hilfreich ! Aber noch zwei Fragen: Muss man die Wärmeleitpaste dazu kaufen oder ist die dabei und wofür soll die 120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5 sein hab davon noch nie gehört.


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Eine SSD ist quasi eine Festplatte. Nur sind diese bedeutend schneller als eine herkömmliche HDD

Darum habe ich die bei meinen Konfigurationen mit dazu genommen. Auf eine 120 GB SSD passen dann das Betriebs-System drauf, und etwaige Programme a la Office oder Adobe Photoshop und 1 oder 2 Lieblings-Spiele.

Alles andere würdest Du dann auf die 1 TB HDD installieren.

Die Performance des Computers steigert sich dadurch enorm.

Und Wärmeleitpaste ist immer dabei, die muss man nicht gesondert kaufen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Danke


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

Kannst auch ganz auf ein Laufwerk verzichten und das Betriebssystem vom USB Stick installieren .

Allerdings kostet so´n Brenner gerade mal ~ 15,- bis 16,- Taler : LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie auch immer, melde Dich, wenn die Teile da sind .

Wärmeleitpaste ist immer beim Kühler dabei, aber es kann nicht schaden, ein bisschen indaHouse zu haben : Produktvergleich Arctic Cooling MX-4, 4g Spritze, Arctic Cooling MX-2, 4g Spritze | Geizhals Deutschland Egal welche, beide sehr gut.

Die SSD ist für das Betriebssystem. Dann bootet der Rechner wie eine Rakete (~ 15/20 Sekunden, dann ist der komplett oben ). Anwendungen/Programme öffnen sich blitzartig und 1-2 Lieblingsspiele kann man auch darauf installieren (muss man nicht unbedingt). Je nach Spiel verkürzen sich die Ladezeiten drastisch.

Wenn Du einmal eine SSD hattest, möchtest Du nicht mehr ohne  .

Edit : Gott bin ich langsam


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Sry, dass ich jetzt ein bischen spät schreibe, aber wie kann man den ein Betriebssystem vom USB Stick installieren beim Starten geht das doch nur mit Laufwerk oder ?


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Windows 7 : Anleitung: Windows 7 per USB-Stick installieren - NETZWELT

Windows 8 : Windows 8: Vom USB-Stick installieren - so funktioniert's - NETZWELT

Greetz Erok


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag meinerseits https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22013d5b5743a0fb88f6cd4cead660b13a022e3edc182

Mit dem i7 4770k und erwähnenswert ist auch noch, bevor es Kritik hagelt, dass ich hier die 7970 Gigabyte GHz Edition ausgewählt habe, aus dem Grund, da sie mit 1100 MHz taktet und in dem Takt ist sie sogut wie gleich schnell wie eine GTX 770 die oced ist und mit 1300 MHz läuft, soweit ich weiß ist diese GHz Edition Spannungslocked, dennoch kann höher getaktet werden mit der anliegenden Spannung.
Im Endeffekt wird man also eine Karte haben die overall ein ticken schneller sein wird wie eine übertaktete GTX 770. Weitere pos. Seiten der Karten sollten klar sein, 1GB mehr VRAM, Spielebundle welches man für ca 50€ verkaufen kann, dadurch wird das Budget sogut wie gehalten (Crysis 3 ,Bioshock Infinite und Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon kostenlos dabei mit der Karte).

Bezüglich Diskussionen ob ein stärkerer i7 notwendig ist für ein Gamer Pc im vgl zum i5, möchte ich nicht eingehen. 
Dem Budget entsprechend ist es MEINER MEINUNG nach eine ganz gute Lösung


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Duvar hat jetzt eine AMD Radeon Grafikkarte genommen, was wäre denn eigentlich besser ?? AMD oder Geforce GTX


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2013)

Von der Leistung her sind sie sogut wie gleich, hab ja beide Karten gehabt, meine GTX 770 hab ich gestern zurück geschickt, weil es da um es mal gelinde auszudrücken ein leichtes Treiberproblem herrscht seitens Nvidia.
Mit nem vernünftigen Treiber ist die GTX 770 absolut empfehlenswert, machst mit beiden Karten nix falsch, aber bei der AMD Karte hast du halt gewisse schmankerl dabei, welche ich oben schonmal erwähnt hab.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

Wenn 7970, dann keine GHz Edition. Das Treiberproblem betrifft meistens ältere Nvidia Karten der 4/5xx Reihe.

Ich würde bei der GTX770 bleiben.

Wenn ein i5 am Ende ist, spielst Du mit nem i7 auch nur noch Schach. Und erzähl ja nix wegen der neuen Konsolen, das dann alle Spiele Multicore unterstützen .


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Nvidia hat momentan mit dem Treiber 320.18 wohl bei diversen PC-Konstellationen Probleme. Dies dürfte aber in der nächsten Zeit mit dem nächsten Treiber behoben sein. Und der lässt garantiert nicht mehr lange auf sich warten.

Die AMD Radeon 7970 ist ungefähr so schnell wie die GTX 680. Die GTX 680 wiederum ist ca 5 bis 10 Prozent langsamer als die GTX 770.

Somit wirst Du kaum einen Unterschied feststellen zwischen diesen 3 Grafikkarten. Die sind ungefähr alle gleichauf.

Bestes Argument für eine AMD 7970 ist zur Zeit das Spiele-Paket was es dazu gibt. Bei  einer GTX 680 gäbe es Metro Last Light dazu, aber die karte ist einfach viel zu teuer. Sie ist sogar teurer als eine GTX 770. 

Dafür bekomsmt Du bei der GTX 770 keine Spiele dazu, sie ist aber die aktuellste Karte auf dem Grafikkarten-Markt und meiner Meinung nach im Preis-Segment um die 350 Euro momentan die empfehlenswerteste fürs Geld, auch wenn der Treiber grad bisschen Probleme macht. Da wird garantiert ganz schnell ein neuer nach geschoben werden. Wohl sogar noch bevor Du die Karte überhaupt daheim auf dem Tisch liegen hast 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hab nochmal ein paar Fragen : Würdet ihr ein Grafikkarte wegen eines Spiels kaufen ?
                                               Wenn die beiden Grafikkarten nur einen Minimalen unterschied haben, wie groß ist dann ungefähr der Unterschied zur GTX 660                                   
                                               oder andere 6XX Serien ?
                                               Welche Tastatur würdet ihr empfehlen (max 100€)


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Hier hast Du einen sehr guten Testbericht mit Benchmarks : Testbericht Nvidia GeForce GTX 770: Die Radeon HD 7970 im Fadenkreuz - Ist die GK104-GPU auch nach einem Jahr noch High-End-Futter?

Und ich würde den Kauf einer Grafikkarte nie von einem Spiele-Bundle abhängig machen. Denn die 3 Spiele die man bei AMD dazu bekommt, kannst Du auch so im Internet für ca 20 bis 25 Euro zusammen kaufen als Key-Version. Das lohnt sich also nicht.

Und eine gute Tastatur wäre diese hier zum Beispiel : https://geizhals.de/microsoft-sidewinder-x4-gaming-keyboard-jqd-00008-a498724.html


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

Nein. Den Grakakauf sollte man nicht von einem Spielebundle abhängig machen. Ist aber trotzdem ein schönes Schmankerl. da hat Duvar schon Recht .

Die GTX660 ist ein Witz gegen die 770.

Tastaturen um die ~ 100,- Taler solltest Du definitiv probegriffeln. Da käme dann eine mechanische in Frage : Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Härtetest - Einführung und Überblick

Mechanische Tastaturen: Wichtige Test- und Kaufkriterien - Alles Wissenswerte über Edel-Tastaturen


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2013)

Klicker dich mal hier durch die Spielebenchmarks durch und schau dir andere reviews an Nvidia GeForce GTX 770 im Test (Anhang 4) - ComputerBase
In der Grafikkartensektion hier im Forum Grafikkarten könntest du dich auch mal durchlesen, oder auf der Nvidia Seite hier, wäre auch interessant mal rein zu schauen, scroll runter les comments dazu GeForce 320.18 WHQL Drivers Released | GeForce

Mein Tip wäre es, informier dich gründlichst bezüglich aller genannten Komponenten, wenn man schon so viele € ausgibt sollte man das meiner Meinung nach ruhig tun 

PS Les hier in der Grafikkartensektion auch das hier durch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...richten-von-abstuerzen-und-grafikfehlern.html

Lass dir also ruhig bissl Zeit in deinen Entscheidungen.
Tastaturtechnisch hat Erok schon die gute sidewinder gepostet.


Liebe grüße


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Ist eine GTX 660 auch gut ? Da ich auch noch Bildschirm und Tastatur kaufen muss und das dann auch nochmal ein bisschen Geld kostet.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

Nimm keine GTX660. Wenn es eine günstigere sein soll : PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): HD 7870 XT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2013)

Also wenn du im Budget runter willst bei der Grafikkarte, stechen 2 Karten besonders aus der Menge heraus, welche diese wären:
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-20-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ein ticken besser und minimal teurer deswegen von meiner Seite aus empfehlenswerter die folgende:
PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Würdet ihr diese empfehlen 2048MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 Myst. Edition PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

Nein. Genau die, welche Duvar und ich gepostet haben


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

3GB brauch ich aber nicht unbedingt also nehme ich die 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Entschuldigung, dass ich noch so viel Frage aber einige Leute haben ja vorhin den Alpenföhn Brocken gepostet ist der besser oder schlechter als der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2013)

Nimm die 7950 die 30€ mehr sind es Wert und schau nach dem Brocken 2 Alpenföhn Brocken 2 CPU-Kühler - 140 mm - Hardware,
Wenn du noch bissl sparen willst, könntest du anstelle des 480W Netzteils diesen hier holen http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...--Straight-Power-E9-Non-Modular-80--Gold.html

Bei Hardwareversand kostet die Grafikkarte auch bissl weniger, falls du überhaupt die 7970 willst http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=66261&agid=1942&pvid=4nkzwjsa3_hhxe3lpl&ref=13


----------



## happypcuser (14. Juni 2013)

Also die Zusammenstellung ist echt gut, aber dein Mainboard musst du nochmal checken


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Die Sapphire 7870 XT Boost ist im Preis-Segment bis 200 Euro das  Non  plus Ultra. Diese kannst Du mit etwas Glück auf das Niveau einer AMD 7970 übertakten,  wobei sie dann sehr viel Strom verbraucht.

Die nächst bessere wäre die Powercolor 7950 v2 die Duvar schon empfohlen hat.

Also solltest Du Dich  zwischen den beiden entscheiden, wenn eine GTX 770 jetzt zu teuer wird. 

Und eine GTX 660 brauchst Du nicht mehr ins  Auge  fassen heutzutage. Die Karte ist längst überholt und taugt nicht mehr für den Preis.

Ende des Monats wird von Nvidia noch die GTX 760 ti erscheinen. Die wird sich definitiv auch so im Preis-Segment um die 250 bis 280 Euro einordnen. Dann wäre  diese wieder in der Preis-Kategorie wohl eher zu empfehlen.

Hier kannst Du also noch 10 Tage warten, um Dir deren Leistung dann genauer anzuschauen, wenn es nicht eilt mit dem PC-Kauf.

Jedoch würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht das Budget bei der Grafikkarte reduzieren, und bei einer GTX 770 bleiben. Diese Karte wird die nächsten 3 Jahre  ihre Dienste definitiv sehr gut bewerkstelligen und ist vom P/L-Verhältnis her das  beste momentan.

Sag uns doch einfach mal einen Preis den Du Dir vorstellst für einen PC mit Tastatur und mit Monitor und was Du sonst noch benötigst. Sonst sitzen wir morgen noch da und schieben hin und her, bis Dein Budget wieder erreicht ist. 

So wie bisher macht es jedenfalls wenig Sinn, hier weiter Hardware zu empfehlen, bei der Dir dann danach einfällt, halt nee, brauch ja noch dies und das, also muss ich hier oder da irgendwo was einsparen.

Sag uns expliziet was Du alles genau brauchst, und wieviel Geld Du dafür ausgeben willst. Dann stellt man nochmal komplett frisch zusammen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Jedoch würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht das Budget bei der Grafikkarte reduzieren, und bei einer GTX 770 bleiben. Diese Karte wird die nächsten 3 Jahre  ihre Dienste definitiv sehr gut bewerkstelligen und ist vom P/L-Verhältnis her das  beste momentan.


 
Darüber könnte man nun wirklich drüber streiten  
Wie dem auch sei Erok hat Recht, beantworte nochmals all seine Fragen und er stellt dir was tolles, deinen Wünschen entsprechend, zusammen.


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Duvar da müssen wir nicht streiten deswegen  Die Vorteile der 7970 sind aufgezählt und auch die der GTX 770.  Und an einen Vorteil der GTX 770 wird die AMD nicht ran kommen. Die AMD ist 1 Jahr älter als die nagelneue GTX 770  Auch das sollte mit beachtet sein  Aktueller als sie geht momentan einfach nicht


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte ca. 900€

Also 900 nur für pc ohne bildschirm


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Der Rechner für ca 775 Euro :

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C9)
1 x PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190)

Dazu diesen Monitor für 139 Euro bis 26.6.2013 : LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de

Macht zusammen für alles insgesamt 914 Euro. 

Denke mal, die 14 Euro Mehrpreis dürftest in irgend einer Spardose finden 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Duvar da müssen wir nicht streiten deswegen  Die Vorteile der 7970 sind aufgezählt und auch die der GTX 770.  Und an einen Vorteil der GTX 770 wird die AMD nicht ran kommen. Die AMD ist 1 Jahr älter als die nagelneue GTX 770  Auch das sollte mit beachtet sein  Aktueller als sie geht momentan einfach nicht


 
Naja aktuell ist relativ^^
Im Grunde handelt es sich um eine GTX 680, welche nicht grad neu ist, ok am Speicher wurde bissl was getan 
Wichtig ist Leistung bzw P/L und da verliert die 770 halt gegen die Radeon vor allem mit dem Gamebundle, will daraus aber nun kein Markenfight machen.
Würde die GTX 770 anstandslos empfehlen WENN der Treiber ok wäre, nur das ist er seit Wochen leider nicht.


----------



## happypcuser (14. Juni 2013)

Viel spaß, die Auswahl ist groß und mit so viel Geld kannst du eine Menge an guten Teilen Kaufen 

Hast du denn irgendeine Vorstellung in welche Richtung du dein Pc haben willst?
Nach aussehen, gaming, arbeiten?


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

Steht doch im Titel : Gaming


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

So ich hab mir jetzt noch einen Anderen gemacht aus den Sachen welche hier in der ganzen Zeit gepostet wurden.
Hättet ihr noch eine günstiger Gehäuse mit Klappe vorne ?


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Unglaublich gutes P/L Verhältnis 

Einziges Manko meiner Meinung nach : Kein Fenster , aber sonst erste Sahne


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php hab jetzt so ein PC. Wie ist der ?
könnt ihr das sehen


----------



## Fleece (14. Juni 2013)

Kann man nicht sehen


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Und Jetzt ? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ac8e553cb4cd4d92ff0069464ce9f8ac23f9441c9e


----------



## Fleece (14. Juni 2013)

Ja funktioniert


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2013)

Nicht schlecht. Aber mit dem Macho wird das sehr knapp.
Der ist 162mm hoch und 160m Kühler können verbaut werden.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

Astreine Zusammenstellung 

Allerdings passen ins Antiphon nur Kühler bis 160mm Höhe, der Macho ist 162mm hoch. Nimm einfach den ziemlich genau so guten Brocken : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks

Der ist "nur" 157mm hoch und passt .


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Welchen Kühler soll ich denn nehmen ?? Oder anderes Gehäuse


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2013)

Der K2 passt auch ins Case. 
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

Welches soll ich nehmen das K2 oder das andere


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2013)

Die Grafikkarte ist zu teuer, entweder du wartest bis sie wieder auf 246€ ist oder du stellst deine komplette Konfig mal auf Hardwareversand auf, vllt kannste da noch sparen, wenn nicht warte trotzdem bei MF denn da schwanken die Preise schon heftig und zwar sogut wie täglich.


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208c88e9909fd2436ee47c05a043bf0449c320a0e234

passt das alles oder ist der Lüfter zu groß ?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2013)

Der K2 passt problemlos rein.


----------



## Trasko (15. Juni 2013)

Ist der hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 Boost State, 3GB GDDR5 der gleiche wie der 3072MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2 Dualfan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 ?


----------



## Duvar (15. Juni 2013)

Nee natürlich nicht, siehste doch auf dem Bild^^


----------



## Trasko (15. Juni 2013)

Und welcher ist besser


----------



## Duvar (15. Juni 2013)

Die V2 Karte, bessere Kühlung und leiser.


----------



## Trasko (15. Juni 2013)

Ok danke


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juni 2013)

Die ist aber definitiv momentan zu teuer bei Mindfactory .

Normalerweise liegt die bei knapp unter 250,- Taler : PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte

PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Unverschämtheit, das NF 30,- Euro mehr nimmt


----------



## Duvar (15. Juni 2013)

Jop hör auf Rosi und warte am besten, ich hatte es schon gestern geschrieben hier soweit ich weiss, das du die komplette Konfig mal bei Hardwareversand eingeben sollst wegen den Preisen um zu schauen wo es günstiger ist.
Falls du unbedingt MF willst, dann würde ich warten und des öfteren die Preise checken dort.


----------



## Trasko (29. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal gedanken gemacht. Falls das hier noch irgendwer ließt: Ist der Sockel Z77 besser oder aktueller oder der Z78 weil ich einmal den Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks habe und einmal den  Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Duvar (29. Juni 2013)

Z87 ist für die neuere CPU generation mit dem Sockel 1150. 4670k ist der neue.
Z77 ist für für zB den 3570k geeignet.


----------



## Trasko (29. Juni 2013)

Also ist der Z87 aktueller und ich sollte den nehmen oder ist irgendwie der Z77 besser oder vorteilhafter?


----------



## Duvar (29. Juni 2013)

Na wenn dann natürlich die neue Generation.


----------



## Trasko (29. Juni 2013)

Ok danke


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

Trasko schrieb:


> Also ist der Z87 aktueller und ich sollte den nehmen oder ist irgendwie der Z77 besser oder vorteilhafter?


 
Genau. Z87 ist aktueller. Eben für die neue Haswell Generation.
Kauf dir also das neuere System mit Haswell.


----------



## Trasko (1. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gerade nochmal alles durchgeguckt, bevor ich bestelle und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Lüfter evtl. nicht auf das Mainbord, Prozessor passt
Mainbord: Gigabyte Z87-D3HP Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm, für Sockel 775, 1155,
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2013)

Kannst du im Prinzip so kaufen.
Aber das Z87X D3H hat ein besseres Layout und kostet nur 2€ mehr bei Mindfactory.
Gigabyte Z87X-D3H Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Der i5 und der K2 passt.


----------



## Trasko (1. Juli 2013)

Ok danke für deine Antwort und ich werde mal gucken


----------



## Trasko (1. Juli 2013)

Aber bist du dir Sicher das der Lüfter aufs Mainbord passt ? Weil das steht Sockel 1155 und ich habe ja 1150


----------



## ztrew (1. Juli 2013)

beide sockel haben die gleichen Bohrungen für den kühler.


----------



## Trasko (1. Juli 2013)

Aso das wusste ich nicht. Danke !


----------



## Zen-Master1337 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich möchte meinem Bruder einen PC zusammenstellen. Er sollte für Spiele ausgelegt sein, aber auch Office-Aufgaben erfüllen können. Habe mal ein System zusammengestellt, was sagt Ihr dazu? PS: Budget beträgt 800€. Ist natürlich nicht die Welt, aber ich möchte dafür das Beste herausholen. Deswegen habe ich mich auch entschieden, ihn selbst zusammen zu bauen.

Zum System:

Intel® Core™ i5-4670K, CPU FC-LGA4, "Haswell", boxed
EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked ACX Cooler Dual BIOS
be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W, Netzteil
ASUS DRW-24F1ST, DVD-Brenner
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, Mainboard
G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-2133 Kit
Seagate ST500DM002 500 GB, Festplatte

Wie sind die Meinungen? Passt das zusammen? Lässt sich noch etwas sinnvoll ersetzen?


----------



## Oozy (13. Oktober 2013)

Erstelle doch einen eigenen Fred, der Übersicht wegen.


----------



## Zen-Master1337 (13. Oktober 2013)

ok werde ich tun


----------

